# J7325?



## efuhrmann (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't seem to locate an article on the addition of this code to include Synvisc-one.  Anyone have info on deleting J7322 and adding J7325 in 2010?


----------



## cjavorsky (Nov 18, 2009)

Your rep for this injectable should have all the answers you need for billing. 
Mine are always very helpful and will give you a phone number to call regarding any billing questions.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 19, 2009)

Liz - iI haven't heard yet of a new code for Synvisc-One, but we currently use J3490 with the description and NDC# on the claim. Is that what you are doing?
Lisa


----------



## efuhrmann (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Lisa,
Yes, that's what we're doing now but I think in 2010 the new code J7325 will be defined per mg not per dose(to accommodate billing of Synvisc-One).


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 19, 2009)

That would be awesome!  Thanks for the heads-up Liz!


----------

